# ATTENTION ~ ANDERSON, INDIANA SODA BOTTLE COLLECTORS ~ POSSIBLE GOLDMINE



## SODAPOPBOB (Nov 5, 2013)

*POSSIBLE SODA BOTTLE GOLDMINE ...* 

If you live in or near Anderson, Indiana, and like digging for soda bottles, the following newspaper article might interest you. And for those like myself who aren't sure where Anderson is located, its about 50 miles northeast of Indianapolis.

In order to read the entire article I have cropped it into four sections, the first of which is seen here with the remaining three sections to follow.

Especially notice in the third section where it says ...

1. 1801 Brown Street
2.  Wooden building on the back of the lot
3.  We threw a lot of bottles behind the old plant in a low place, which are perhaps still there.

The article contains some other interesting information as well that might be useful to anyone interested in the Anderson, Indiana bottling works.

If you happen to go there in search of the dump, and its still intact, please let us know if you find anything. If I lived in the vicinity I'd be headed out there first thing in the morning. Of course, you might have to contact someone to get permission, but that shouldn't be all that difficult to do. Hopefully its still there and nobody has beat you to it.

Good luck!

~ * ~

Article from ...

*The Anderson Daily Bulletin ~ Anderson, Indiana ~ October 9, 1971*

*(1 of 4 )*


----------



## SODAPOPBOB (Nov 5, 2013)

*( 2 of 4 )*


----------



## SODAPOPBOB (Nov 5, 2013)

*( 3 of 4 )*


----------



## SODAPOPBOB (Nov 5, 2013)

*( 4 of 4 )*


----------



## SODAPOPBOB (Nov 5, 2013)

From Google Earth as it looks today ... 1801 Brown Street ~ Anderson, Indiana


----------



## SODAPOPBOB (Nov 5, 2013)

Close up ...


----------



## SODAPOPBOB (Nov 5, 2013)

P.S. Most desktop screens have a zoom feature - mine is located on my taskbar by clicking on the "Page" option. Try it for easier reading of the article I posted. But be sure and return it to 100% when you're done.


----------



## SODAPOPBOB (Nov 5, 2013)

This is a "Street View" from Google Earth and is the northeast corner of Brown Street. The camera was facing southwest when this picture was taken. I believe this is the brick building referred to in the article. If anything still remains of the bottle dump it will most likely be back in the trees.


----------



## SODAPOPBOB (Nov 5, 2013)

Did anyone notice in the article where it mentioned "Amber Coca Cola Bottles." Is this correct in that amber Coca Cola bottles were common in the Anderson, Indiana area?


----------



## SODAPOPBOB (Nov 5, 2013)

I just answered my own question and found this ... *Amber Coca Cola Bottle ~ Anderson, Indiana* (How would you like to find a wheelbarrow load of these?)


----------



## SODAPOPBOB (Nov 5, 2013)

By the way, if you're thinking there's no way the bottle dump can still be there, I say ... If you were a bulldozer operator back in the 1920s or 1930s and hired to level the lot or whatever else might have occurred there, would you really give two-cents about a bunch of old bottles laying in a heap in a "low spot?" Or would you just push dirt over them and finish what you were hired to do?


----------



## cowseatmaize (Nov 6, 2013)

> If you were a bulldozer operator back in the 1920s or 1930s and hired to level the lot or whatever else might have occurred there, would you really give two-cents about a bunch of old bottles laying in a heap in a "low spot?" Or would you just push dirt over them and finish what you were hired to do?


If they were worth 2-5 cents each, heck yes! That might have been a days wage or more!


----------



## SODAPOPBOB (Nov 6, 2013)

I realize the odds are slim the dump is still there, but I suppose the only way to know for sure is for someone to check it out - either that or possibly hear from someone who has already looked into it and have written it off as a wild goose chase. Its possible after the 1971 article appeared that someone followed up on it then and removed whatever might have been left. But then again, maybe not. It might very well have been covered over many years ago and no one has poked around the area since. If anything does remain, I suspect the majority of the bottles are either broken or chipped, as that was probably the reason the bottling works deposited them there in the first place. But its the discontinued or otherwise non-usable bottles that might have been placed there and are possibly still intact.

The attached image is the best I could come up with that shows the treed area. At least this one was taken in the winter when the trees were without leaves and shows the area in the back of the lot. The entire surrounding area consist of commercial buildings - although the two buildings in the picture appear to be private residences.

As near as I can determine, the building on the corner with the weird roof is 1801 Brown Street and might very well be the brick building (Eagle Bottling Works) referred to in the article that was built in 1921.


----------



## SODAPOPBOB (Nov 6, 2013)

This is a Google Earth street view from W 19th Street. There is no street view available from W 18th Street. The building you see a portion of through the trees on the right is the brick building.The property looks cared for (mowed) but there might still be a covered dump in there somewhere.


----------



## surfaceone (Nov 6, 2013)

Hey BOB, Thanks for the satellite treasure map. I envision a horde of unruly diggers descending on sleepy Anderson… [8D]


----------



## SODAPOPBOB (Nov 7, 2013)

In the October article it referred to an article published two weeks earlier. Here's the earlier article ...  *September 15, 1971* ( 1 of 2 )


----------



## SODAPOPBOB (Nov 7, 2013)

( 2 of 2 )


----------



## SODAPOPBOB (Nov 7, 2013)

This ice cream parlor was mentioned in the October article ... ( Currently on eBay ) http://www.ebay.com/itm/Kreusch-Co-1920s-Bottle-Ice-cream-soda-mid-2-late-1920s-Anderson-IN-/251374213685?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item3a87121a35 *J. C. Kreusch Ice Cream & Beverages ~ Anderson, Indiana ~ 1920s*


----------



## SODAPOPBOB (Nov 7, 2013)

And this ...


----------



## jblaylock (Nov 7, 2013)

I would love to see what comes of this, if anything does.


----------



## bottlerjohnny (Sep 18, 2018)

*These are my photos from E-bay*



SODAPOPBOB said:


> This ice cream parlor was mentioned in the October article ... ( Currently on eBay ) http://www.ebay.com/itm/Kreusch-Co-...685?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item3a87121a35 *J. C. Kreusch Ice Cream & Beverages ~ Anderson, Indiana ~ 1920s*


Hello, SodapopBob. I grew up in the very neighborhood the old Anderson Glass works was located. I also hunt soda bottles locally. Normally by kayak in our creeks and the mighty White River. The old wooden sheds were still on site in the 1990's and I think I know the location of this old bottle dump. I love hunting glass and following up with research as you've seen from my E-bay listing. I live now in Pendleton's historic district, which is a town southwest of Anderson. I'm heading to Anderson to look over the location and there is a low laying ares next to the old glass works near these wooden sheds. There should be broken glass on the surface of the location. A larger amount of many colors will be the signs I'm looking for. That's how I find the old dumps around here. Best regards and will keep in touch. bottlerjohnny


----------



## SODABOB (Sep 20, 2018)

bottlerjohnny  :welcome:


su·per·ca·li·fra·gil·is·tic·ex·pi·a·li·do·cious

Please keep us posted 

Thanks

Bob


----------



## CanadianBottles (Sep 20, 2018)

I'll be curious to see if anything comes of this!  Just one thing to point out, I'm fairly certain that the brick building is 1807, not 1801.  1801 looks like the empty lot next door.  It's possible that today the bottles will be buried in part or in whole on the property of the Haven Apartments located behind the lot.


----------

